# Sauvegarde mail dans iCloud



## wexe (6 Septembre 2018)

bonjour

suite à la mort prématuré de mon macbook 12
j'ai besoin de récupérer mes mails
or apple me dis que mes mails ne sont pas des les sauvegardes iCloud
et question connexe comment rapatrier mes mails qui sont sur mes appareils iOS sur MacOS

merci


----------



## bompi (6 Septembre 2018)

Tu as principalement deux manières de gérer ta messagerie :

soit tu te connectes avec le protocole POP3 et :
par défaut, tout message téléchargé sur ta machine est supprimé du serveur ;

soit tu te connectes avec le protocole IMAP4 et :
par défaut, tu as sur ta machine une réplication partielle (ou complète) de ce qui se trouve sur le serveur.

Avec la messagerie d'Apple, on te propose systématiquement IMAP4 car iCloud ne propose pas POP3.
Avec GMail, c'est plutôt IMAP4, même si, je crois, POP3 est toujours disponible.

Bref : pour chaque compte de messagerie, s'il est en IMAP4, tu toutes les chances de tout récupérer simplement en configurant Mail sur ton nouveau Mac.

Si tu veux savoir où tu en es, pour chaque compte de messagerie, connecte-toi en utilisant l'accès Web : tu verras ainsi ce qui est, ou n'est pas, sur les serveurs de tes fournisseurs.


----------



## wexe (6 Septembre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Tu as principalement deux manières de gérer ta messagerie :
> 
> soit tu te connectes avec le protocole POP3 et :
> par défaut, tout message téléchargé sur ta machine est supprimé du serveur ;
> ...



Merci de ta réponse
je suis chez freesbee donc free maintenant donc pop3 et effectivement mes messages s'effacent du serveur 
mon problème est comment sur mac on sauvegarde ses mails sur la cloud
et comment concaténer ou synchroniser les différentes sources de mail car j ai fait la bêtise d'arrêter mon mac mini donc celui comporte des brides de mails que je peux complèter avec mes mails de mon iPhone
cdlt


----------



## bompi (6 Septembre 2018)

Imaginons que tu aies configuré sur ton client Mail les deux comptes de messagerie, iCloud et l'autre.
Si tu prends un message dans l'autre et que tu fais un glisser/déposer dans un dossier de la messagerie iCloud, le message sera transféré non seulement sur le disque mais aussi en ligne.

Cela dit, si tu as un compte chez Free, tu peux parfaitement l'utiliser en étant connecté en IMAP plutôt que POP. ET importer tes messages sauvegardés dans ce compte-là.


----------

